# Studying in Canada



## Mowse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi there, new to the forums. I've stumbled over this website numerous times in my lengthy research and have finally decided to post a plea for help. I am feeling very defeated.

I should start out by saying, I am pretty undesirable, as far as requirements go. I don't have a coveted skill or trade, and after spending several long months trying to find an employer who would take me under their wing with an LMO (many offers, but they quickly ran the other way when they realized I was not a citizen!), I decided to pick back up on my schooling. I have a general two year degree, as well as some specialized schooling in photography (I know, brilliant, right), but I want to move into a more productive field that I can still actually do, digital media.

Just a brief recap of why I even want to go to Canada - I've been in a serious relationship with a man for over two years now, and want to bridge the gap. He is currently living in Montreal, but moving to Edmonton, Alberta for better job prospects. The reason I am choosing to go to him is because I really just want out of this country, and to experience life on my terms. Unfortunately, my terms are not being accepted by Canada lol.

I have found a school in Edmonton that I feel is a good fit for me, NAIT. I have applied and am nervously awaiting their approval. The problem comes in with the money. Of course I pick the one school that doesn't seem to be recognized by any federal loans, or private lenders, and of course they are in no rush to help me figure it all out. I've worked out most of the details of moving there, finding a place - I have several areas picked out, but have to wait to see if I am approved before I can make the leap - but my biggest concern is the loans. Has anyone in my position taken out student loans before, and if so, who did you use? My other issue with the loans is, I have pretty good credit, but on the off chance I would need a cosigner, I don't have anyone who could  This whole process has been greatly discouraging.

Bits about me: 27, female, 6+ years in customer service and retail, 2 year associates degree and assorted college, cat lover.

My ultimate goal is to study graphic design, couple it with my photography, and open a business at some point. I want to work on campus for the 6 month period, then try to get the off campus permit and save up to pay off my loans. After I graduate, I want to gradually apply for citizenship - I want Canada to be my permanent home. Marriage is out of the question for the time being, so no short cuts for me.

I realize how hopeless this all sounds, and I really hope someone can give me some advice, or a nudge in the right direction, or any general light at the end of the tunnel speech. I really appreciate any help that is provided. Sorry for the long winded monologue, and thank you in advance.


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Are you willing to live with your bf for at least a year? He can then sponsor you as a common-law partner. Marriage is not necessary. I have a friend whose same-sex partner is from Norway and got his PR that way (extended his visitors visa here twice) and I am in the process of doing the same for my American girlfriend in Indiana. Regarding studying in Canada with loans, you may need to take a private loan. Google the Stafford Loan site, I believe they do non-US educational loans. Its not hopeless, where there is a will there is a way! Also, you may want to look at Provincial Nomination Programs in various provinces (esp manitoba and saskatchewan) which may be an easier route towards PR in Canada. Good luck


----------



## Mowse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply.

The goal is to move in with my boyfriend. I'm not 100% sure if this is how things will play out, but it is what we are working toward. Stafford loans are federal, and require a fafsa to be filled out, and unfortunately NAIT does not qualify under the list of schools recognized by fafsa 

I think I brushed over the provincial nominee program a while back, but don't remember much about it. I'm not sure if this is because I was looking at other options or discovered I did not qualify for that either - I will give it another look, though.


----------

